# Removal of PICC Line



## dssdws07 (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can charge for a removal of PICC line and if so, What is the CPT code?  Thanks


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 27, 2013)

You can only charge for the removal of a tunneled catheter


----------



## dssdws07 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Removal of PICC line*

Thank you


----------

